# Due piccioni con una fava



## MOMO2

Come si dice?

L'altro giorno in tv ho sentito qualcosa come "Matar a dos pájaros de un ..." Non sono sicura.
Grazie a chi lo sa e ce lo dice e ciao.


----------



## gatogab

momo2 said:


> come si dice?
> 
> L'altro giorno in tv ho sentito qualcosa come "matar a dos pájaros de un ..." non sono sicura.
> Grazie a chi lo sa e ce lo dice e ciao.


tiro


----------



## Neuromante

MOMO2 said:


> Come si dice?
> 
> L'altro giorno in tv ho sentito qualcosa come "Matar a dos pájaros de un ..." Non sono sicura.
> Grazie a chi lo sa e ce lo dice e ciao.



Matar dos pájaros de un tiro.

Sin preposición. Y ahora tendrás que abrir un tercer hilo para saber por qué no lleva preposición


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> Matar dos pájaros de un tiro.
> 
> Sin preposición. Y ahora tendrás que abrir un tercer hilo para saber por qué no lleva preposición


 

¿No existe también _'matar a dos pájaros con un sólo tiro'_?


----------



## Neuromante

Si con "dos pájaros" te estás refiriendo a dos sujetos impresentables y el tiro lo vas a dar de verdad entonces si que va la "A", pero sigue siendo "con" y no "de"

Y, por supuesto, no es la traducción de "prendere due piccioni con una fiaba", salvo que "prendere" signifique "matar" y una "fiaba" sea una "bala". Así que queda descartado.


----------



## ursu-lab

In italiano è "con una fava" e sì, come dice Neuromante si tratta di una frase fatta ed è quindi fissa: "matar dos pájaros *de* un tiro". 
In italiano è più "politicamente corretto"  : i piccioni si catturano (non necessariamente si uccidono) prendendoli per la gola, e cioè con una fava.
In inglese invece è come in spagnolo:
"to kill two birds with one stone".

C'era comunque una discussione già aperta sull'argomento in WRF:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1216700


----------



## gatogab

neuromante said:


> si con "dos pájaros" te estás refiriendo a dos sujetos impresentables y el tiro lo vas a dar de verdad entonces si que va la "a", pero sigue siendo "con" y no "de"
> 
> y, por supuesto, no es la traducción de "prendere due piccioni con una fiaba", (questo era il lupo cattivo che voleva la nonna e *cappuccetto rosso)* salvo que "prendere" signifique "matar" y una "fiaba" sea una "bala". Así que queda descartado.


 


> *prendere due piccioni con una fava *
> *raggiungere due scopi con una sola azione. L’espressione deriva probabilmente da un metodo, poco ortodosso, usato per cacciare i piccioni, mediante un filo a un’estremità del quale era assicurata una grossa fava secca. Una volta inghiottita l’esca, il volatile non era più in grado di espellerla, come il pesce che abbocca all’amo. *


 


> In italiano è più "politicamente corretto" : i piccioni si catturano (non necessariamente si uccidono) prendendoli per la gola, e cioè con una fava.


 
Con una haba atravesada en el güergüero, la pobre paloma era buena solo para terminar asada en la parrilla-
Politicamente correctísimo


----------



## Neuromante

gatogab said:


> Con una haba atravesada en el güergüero, la pobre paloma era buena solo para terminar asada en la parrilla-
> Politicamente correctísimo



El artículo singular, delante de A acentuada, se pone en masculino


----------



## ursu-lab

Non sapevo della fava secca. Interessante. Comunque un omicidio perfetto, senza spargimento di sangue e con i piccioni ancora intatti per essere cucinati. Con una pallottola in corpo magari è più difficile... D'altra parte, i piccioni oggigiorno sono considerati animali metropolitani, come i topi (nel senso di sporchi: si cibano di immondizia e sono portatori di infezioni) e dubito che qualcuno abbia ancora il coraggio di mangiarli... Peccato, perché la bomba di riso cucinata con la carne di piccione era buonissima.


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> El artículo singular, delante de A acentuada, se pone en masculino


 Hai ragione, sono incappato in un _'italcaste' _(una fava)_._


----------



## 0scar

Palabra rara, normalmente es _garguero_:
*güergüero*.1. m. coloq. El Salv., Hond., Nic. y Ven. garguero.


----------



## gatogab

0scar said:


> Palabra rara, normalmente es _garguero_:
> *güergüero*.1. m. coloq. El Salv., Hond., Nic. y Ven. garguero.


 

Pero si el perro se atraganta con un hueso de pollo, es que "tiene un hueso atravezado en el *güergüero*"


----------



## MOMO2

Neuromante said:


> Matar dos pájaros de un tiro.
> 
> Sin preposición. Y ahora tendrás que abrir un tercer hilo para saber por qué no lleva preposición


 

No tengo que abrir otro hilo... Seguro que yo lo escuché mal. Como los pájaros no son personas no hay que poner la preposición "a".
Ej.: Maté un pájaro de un tiro
Mató al espia de un tiro. 

Es así ¿verdad?



gatogab said:


> Pero si el perro se atraganta con un hueso de pollo, es que "tiene un hueso atravezado en el *güergüero*"


O atravesado ...



ursu-lab said:


> In italiano è "con una fava" e sì, come dice Neuromante si tratta di una frase fatta ed è quindi fissa: "matar dos pájaros *de* un tiro".
> In italiano è più "politicamente corretto" : i piccioni si catturano (non necessariamente si uccidono) prendendoli per la gola, e cioè con una fava.
> In inglese invece è come in spagnolo:
> "to kill two birds with one stone".
> 
> C'era comunque una discussione già aperta sull'argomento in WRF:
> 
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1216700


 
Ciao Ursulab. Dopo averli presi con la fava, non li uccidono per farli arrosto?


----------



## honeyheart

Lo que no entiendo es cómo se hace para atrapar dos palomas con una única haba,  cuando la primera paloma ya se la traga.


----------



## Neuromante

¿Y matar dos pájaros?
La idea es lograr hacer dos acciones aprovechando un solo "movimiento" con el que no se deberían poder hacer


----------



## honeyheart

Yo siempre entendí que uno disparaba un arma, y la misma bala lo atravesaba al primer pájaro y seguía un poco más hasta darle a otro que de casualidad pasaba también por ahí y quedaba justo en la trayectoria del proyectil (sí, medio rebuscado pero puede pasar).

La versión en inglés tampoco es muy acertada, porque podés matar dos pájaros con una piedra, pero tenés que arrojarla DOS veces (¡y tener una puntería del carajo!).


----------



## gatogab

honeyheart said:


> Lo que no entiendo es cómo se hace para atrapar dos palomas con una única haba, cuando la primera paloma ya se la traga.


 

Ay como ilógicos son estos dichos populares, ¿verdad?
Mire Ud.que, para no dejar dudas ni incertidumbres, deba yo andar por ahí degollando toros.


----------

